
Tyson chicken nuggets might contain rubber, USDA warns - spking
https://theweek.com/speedreads/820717/tyson-chicken-nuggets-might-contain-rubber-usda-warns
======
tgb29
The vegetable lobby needs to step its game up. When a small batch of Romain
lettuce was contaminated, the nation was advised to throw it all away. Somehow
chicken nuggets escaped the same fate.

~~~
Fission
I would naively think the vegetable lobby must've done a decent job, to get
everyone to rebuy all of their producers' lettuce ;)

------
CaliforniaKarl
I'd like to suggest changing the URL to
[https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsis/topics/recalls-
and...](https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsis/topics/recalls-and-public-
health-alerts/recall-case-archive/archive/2019/recall-009-2019-release)

For one thing, the current URL has an auto-playing video, and it's managing to
confuse even Safari reader mode.

~~~
athenot
Thanks!

This should be the correct link (instead of flagging the submission).

------
dade_
Rubber chickens are best used as ammunition:

[https://youtu.be/NLJ5q3-XJtQ](https://youtu.be/NLJ5q3-XJtQ)

------
sharps_xp
Netflix seems to be on a campaign via documentaries to educate people about
the food industry in America and how efficiency and margins are driving some
of the practices around raising cows, chickens, pigs. these are really really
biased documentaries, but scared me enough to not eat meat anymore. My
anecdote is that since i've stopped eating meat, my skin has a lot less
breakouts.

~~~
kokokokoko
I'm fairly certain Netflix just realizes that there is a very vocal group that
is very active on social media about food and nutrition.

Nutrition articles even here on HN bring out the most extreme and vocal
commenters.

They just understand modern marketing and use of the social media marketing
channel.

------
bob_theslob646
Not sure how large of a recall this is, as they are a monster in the chicken
nugget world as they acquired McDonald's supplier this year.

This also isn't there first recall.

[http://fortune.com/2016/09/27/tyson-foods-recall-chicken-
nug...](http://fortune.com/2016/09/27/tyson-foods-recall-chicken-nuggets/)

------
rgrieselhuber
If it comes in a package or from a factory farm, you generally don’t want to
eat it.

~~~
neilsimp1
I'm not sure why you got downvoted. This is like 99% correct and good advice.

~~~
diminoten
...and completely unfollowable by the vast majority of Americans.

You might have the luxury of spending $1000+/month on food, not everyone is so
lucky.

~~~
numbsafari
Where I live, buying fresh is cheaper than packaged. What’s missing are basic
cooking skills. And before you get into “urban” vs “rural” arguments, I live
in South Philadelphia and travel regularly to rural MN. It’s true in both
places.

~~~
derekp7
> What’s missing are basic cooking skills Cooking is a form of art, and like
> other art forms, quite a few people are just no good at it.

The common advice of "learn to cook" comes across similar to "Don't bother
consuming mass media produced music -- just make up a song, sing into a
microphone and play back the tape. Isn't that good enough?" Yes, I can
"survival cook", and follow recipes, but more often than not it just doesn't
taste right, or I burn myself, or most commonly I get half way through and
realize I'm missing key ingredients. And that is the big problem, many recipes
are fairly detailed but a good home cook can easily formulate their own recipe
only loosely based on an original (substituting or omitting spices as needed).

~~~
ar_lan
> The common advice of "learn to cook" comes across similar to "Don't bother
> consuming mass media produced music -- just make up a song, sing into a
> microphone and play back the tape.

Nobody is saying "make gourmet meals" or be the next Gordon Ramsay every time
you step in the kitchen. It can be immensely cheaper to cook most of your
meals than eating out or buying packaged food, even if that's just basic
cooking.

I meal prep all my lunches for the week and they are not glamorous by any
means, but I don't spend much, have a well balanced diet, and it doesn't take
much effort.

~~~
diminoten
Everyone in this comment thread is severely discounting how valuable the
luxury of time is, both to actually do the cooking and to learn how to cook.

Not nearly as many people as you think have that kind of time.

~~~
UnFleshedOne
1-2 hours (per week) of cooking (plus 1-2 hours of shopping) can make you
enough for the week (depending on the size of your pot). Not all that time is
spent actively either.

Then it takes 2-5 minutes every day to put on a plate and reheat in microwave.
Orders of magnitude less time than going out and maybe even ordering in. Make
a big pot of soup for dinner and big pot of something less liquid to take with
you in a lunch box and you are set.

Learning to cook is one time investment that will save you huge amount of
time.

~~~
diminoten
> Learning to cook is one time investment

Right, an investment many people can't make.

Also you realize you're now suggestion an entirely lifestyle shift, not just a
meal-based change.

------
purplezooey
Best to stick with eggs, milk and cereal

when your nuggets contain extraneous material

